# My turn, I guess



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Folks, if you would, please keep my father in law in your prayers. He has been diagnosed with multiple myeloma. This is a cancer for which there is no cure.

As you can imagine, we are still in shock.

He is an awesome man. My wife is not taking this too well. So please pass on a good word for us if you can.

Thanks


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Prayer sent. Sorry to hear that. Continue to be that special one in your wife's life during these upcoming days. I pray for her, too. CF?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

My father in laws passing was one of the hardest times in my wifes life. It is going to be a rough ride because you don't know what to say. It's like they are losing their ultimate source of security. Just tell her that you promise to always take care of her, forever. I will be praying for yall.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Prayers on the way for your father-in-law and family.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Be with Troy's father-in-law in his illness. Lord, nothing is impossible to you, and I ask you to flood this man with your healing power. Let your power remove every cancerous cell in his body. Renew his strength, give him your energy to recover, and bless his spirit with the knowledge of Jesus Christ as his Savior.

Father bless Troy and his wife, and the whole family. Wrap all of them in your power and protection. Give strength and comfort. Increase their faith in your goodness and mercy. Bring Bible verses to their mind that they can hold onto during this time. Remind them that you don't give a spirit of fear, but of power and love and a sound mind. Help them resist the fiery darts of fear that come from the enemy. And help them cling to Jesus, the author and the finisher of their faith.

These things I ask in the name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Dear Lord,ABBA, Heavenly Father, Thank you because I know that YOU will undergurd Troys Father in Law and his wife with your mighty arms. Keep a strong hold on this family and let them see YOUR miracles. We trust and believe in YOU, and we know YOU are with them. In Jesus Name I pray, AMEN
Shine YOUR light Dear Lord.

I will have my church pray about this tonight. "Strength in numbers"


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Truly sorry to hear that Troy. 

Saying a prayer for you and your family

Dave


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

You and yours are in my prayers


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Done Troy. It is very hard to watch your spouse go through something like this. When my husband lost his father, I felt so powerless. Stay strong.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Absolutly...candle lit...prayers sent...


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear of this bud. Prayer's are on the way.

Monte


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

activescrape said:


> My father in laws passing was one of the hardest times in my wifes life. It is going to be a rough ride because you don't know what to say. It's like they are losing their ultimate source of security. Just tell her that you promise to always take care of her, forever. I will be praying for yall.


That is a good Word!

Prayers sent Troy!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone.


----------

